# Cutting narrow strips on table saw



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

I had to cut a few strips of 1/4"

There are many jigs and methods, this one, is my method.

The only "minus" is that I cannot (and I don't want) to pull the jig back while the saw is running and also, I have to reset the feather rollers for each cut but, I feel safer with this method.

Regards
niki


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: I like the feather roller. I'll have to make one.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I read your post in October and now have to cut some strips. I will use your method. I was able to search back for it. That is the benefit of this board. Thanks again!


----------

